# Verkäufer anzeigen?



## DAVlD (21. August 2015)

*Verkäufer anzeigen?*

hi@all,

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit (15.07.) eine gebrauchte GTX980Ti über eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Der Kaufpreis betrug 589€.
Ich habe nachdem ich von dem Verkäufer sämtliche Daten bekommen habe eine Zahlung über eben diesen Betrag über PayPal friends veranlasst.
Nachdem ich den Artikel nach 4 Tagen nicht erhalten hatte, habe ich nachgefragt, und der Verkäufer hatte die Karte aus Versehen an den falschen Adressaten geschickt. Ich dachte mir jedoch noch nichts dabei und wartete ab. Der Verkäufer teilte mir dann mit, dass er den anderen Adressaten jetzt erreicht hat und die Karte an mich weitergeleitet wird. Also wartete ich 1 Woche und al nichts kam, habe ich die Handynummer von dem Typen erfragt. Es ging nie jemand dran. Ich bekam als Antwort, dass er wohl in den Urlaub gefahren war. Anschließend schickte ich einen Brief an den Adressaten dass dieser soch bitte die Karte herausgeben soll. Während ich auf eine Antwort wartete, fuhr der Verläufer in den Urlaub.

Nun, auf meine Bitte der Rückerstattung antwortet er nicht und jetzt hat er die Karte auch noch auf eBay wiedereingestellt!

Ich habe folgende Daten von ihm:
-eBay Name
-Klarname, Adresse
-Facebook-Profil
-Facebook-Profil der Ehefrau
-Dutzende Bilder
-Handynummer (offenbar aktuell ausgeschaltet)
-Auto-Kennzeichen (er hat mir stolz Bilder von seiner rostigen Schrottkarre geschickt)
-Insgesamt 5 verschiedene IP-Adressen
-LinkedIn Profil mit Berufsangabe


was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun?
da er nicht mehr antwortet habe ich schon darüber nachgedacht, ihn einfach mal zu besuchen und ihn um die Herausgabe der Karte zu bitten, die ich gekauft habe.

würdet ihr ihn anzeigen?

zum Anwalt würde ich vorerst nicht gehen, er mit Frau und Kind in einer Arbeitersiedlung wohnt und auf Facebook die NPD in 5 verschiedenen Spalten geliked hat, zehn Untergruppen der Pegida sowie viele Patrioten-seiten und dutzende Pokerplattformen geteilt hat, damit man einen Coin ode so geschenkt bekommt. Also so ziemlich das Klischee der "naiven" Unterschicht.

desweiteren zeugt sein Intellekt davon, dass er die 980ti für einen FX4100 gekauft hat und als sein PC nicht mehr ging, die CPU seines 300€-PCs vorsorglich zum abkühlen in den Kühlschrank gelegt hat und sie anschließend falsch herum eingebaut hat (kein Witz!)

Wenn es geht würde ich die Kosten also gering wie möglich halten, damit ich auch etwas von meinem Geld wiederbekomme.

was würdet ihr tun?

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Zur Polizei gehen dann zu Pay Pal und zu deiner eigenen Bank.


----------



## pphs (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

kurze frage, warum hast du dir diese informationen nicht vor dem kauf eingeholt?  

und dann noch paypal friends.. also bitte.


----------



## Chinaquads (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Lol, wieso zum Teufel Paypal Friends ??? Kein Käuferschutz, nichts.

Die Gebühren hättest du doch übernehmen können, oder nicht ?

Paypal Friends ist nichts für Waren, sondern nur für Freunde. 

Dir bleibt nur der Weg zum Anwalt bzw. Polizei und Anzeige wegen Betrug stellen.


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



DAVlD schrieb:


> hi@all,
> 
> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit (15.07.) eine gebrauchte GTX980Ti über eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft. Der Kaufpreis betrug 589€.
> Ich habe nachdem ich von dem Verkäufer sämtliche Daten bekommen habe eine Zahlung über eben diesen Betrag über PayPal friends veranlasst.
> ...



Ich bin ehrlich und leide mit dir aber das Geld wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wiedersehen.

Ich hatte einmal das gleiche Problem, damals ging es um eine GTX Titan classic (vor 3 jahren meine ich).

In meinem Fall war die gesamte Identität des angeblichen Verkäufers von einer anderen Person geklaut worden.
Das ging soweit, dass sogar mit dem Perso (welcher geklaut war) Bankkonten eröffnet wurden.


Ich vermute dass dein Verkäufer Geldprobleme hat und das regelmäßig macht oder vielleicht grad damit anfängt.

Kann wie gesagt sein dass die Identität geklaut ist, kann aber auch sein dass er einfach in einer Notlage ist, kein Geld hat und sich so geld dazu "klaut".

Wenn man solche Leute verklagt kannst du dir ausrechnen was dabei rauskommt.....versuchen kannst du es, erhoffe dir davon aber nicht all zu viel.


Über Paypal wirst du auch keinerlei Chancen haben wegen der Friends"zahlung" was ja eher mit "Geld an Freunde schicken" gleich gesetzt wird.
Banken werden dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.


ich habe damals mein Geld nicht mehr wieder gesehen!
Wenns echt genau die Person ist und du dir zu 100% sicher bist würde ich klagen, anders kommst du da nicht weiter.




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Zur Polizei gehen dann zu Pay Pal und zu deiner eigenen Bank.



Und das soll was genau bringen?

Polizei wird sagen dass du klagen musste

paypal rückt keine Kundendaten raus, das Geld wurde ja nicht zum Kauf verwendet sondern wurde "verschenkt" über Friends!

Deine bank? die interessiert das nicht die Bohne und dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Kontoinhabers kein Geld zurück holen.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Anzeigen. Bei der Summe auf jeden Fall! Und draus lernen, fürs nächste mal ;0)


----------



## ForrestGump (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Lol, wieso zum Teufel Paypal Friends ??? Kein Käuferschutz, nichts.
> 
> Die Gebühren hättest du doch übernehmen können, oder nicht ?
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch !
 sry aber Pech gehabt !!!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

OK habe zu wenig Ahnung davon und konnte mit Pay Pal Frinds auch nicht anfangen ich kaufe grundsätzlich nichts bei E-Bay und auch eigentlich nie gebraucht.
Zur Polizei gehen und Anzeigen mit der Anzeige Pay Pal bitten das Geld zurückzuholen wenn das dank Pay Pal Friends nicht geht pech gehabt dann war man wohl zu dumm man sollte grundsätzlich niemandem trauen.
Wenn Pay Pal nichts macht kann die Bank wohl auch kein Geld zurückholen... .

Glaub auch das man das Geld abschreiben kann solange man legal bleibt. 



Spoiler



Wenn man ein paar Rusische/Türkische Freunde hat und der Verbrecher da wirklich wohnt kann man die da vielleicht mal vorbeischicken. Auch wenn man dann ihrgendwie selbst zum Verbrecher wird.


----------



## eintest (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

wie würde das bei einer Anzeige ablaufen? müsste man irgendwelche "Beweise" vorlegen?


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



eintest schrieb:


> wie würde das bei einer Anzeige ablaufen? muss ich irgendwelche "Beweise" vorlegen?



Wurdest du auch betrogen?
Du bist doch gar nicht der TE?!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Auf jedenfall zur Polizei. Namen und Facebook Profil hast du ja. Nächstes Mal lieber bei jemand in der Umgebung kaufen und selbst abholen. Ebay ist voll von Betrügern.


----------



## eintest (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Wurdest du auch betrogen?
> Du bist doch gar nicht der TE?!




ich hab eine ähnlichen Fall, hab mich aber schon damit abgefunden... es geht zwar nur um 30€,  ich spiele gerade mit dem gedanken ihn ebenfalls anzuzeigen... Ich habe meinen "Vauxpas" oben verbessert.


----------



## DAVlD (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Okay, vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

also würdet ihr nicht die 2h und 20€ am Wochenende in ein Zugticket investieren und dem guten Mann einen spontanen Besuch abstatten?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Ich würde mich niemals mit sowas abfinden. Lasst euch nicht an der Nase herumspielen sonst kommen solche Leute immer wieder damit durch. Mach dem Penner das leben zur Hölle. Mich würde allerdings nicht wundern wenn der Name und/oder Adresse gefälscht sind.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



DAVlD schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> also würdet ihr nicht die 2h und 20€ am Wochenende in ein Zugticket investieren und dem guten Mann einen spontanen Besuch abstatten?


 Für was bei dem vorbeifahren würde ich auf keinen Fall alleine tun. 1. weißt du nicht ob der da wirklich wohnt und 2.wenn weißt du nicht ob er alleine ist und ob er nicht verrückt ist


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Vorbeifahren und dann ? Willst du das Geld aus ihm rausprügeln ? Ne lass das mal lieber die Polizei erledigen. Ich kann mir vorstellen wie sauer du bist, hast ja auch ne ganze Stange Geld verloren. Aber handel dir nicht unnötig Ärger ein und wie Schumi schon geschrieben hat weisst du nie auf wen du da triffst.


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich würde mich niemals mit sowas abfinden. Lasst euch nicht an der Nase herumspielen sonst kommen solche Leute immer wieder damit durch. Mach dem Penner das leben zur Hölle. Mich würde allerdings nicht wundern wenn der Name und/oder Adresse gefälscht sind.



Falls ein Identitäsdiebstahl vorliegt machst du da gar nix!
- Deine Bank hilft dir nicht
- Die bank des Verkäufers hilft nicht
- Die Polizei sagt du musst Strafanzeige erstatten, die können da aber auch nix machen
- Anwalt kannste einschalten aber wen soll der Verklagen wenn die Identität geklaut wurde?


Falls der Typ aber echt so dumm war und solche Machenschaften über seinen Namen laufen lässt kann man Ihn belangen das stimmt.


----------



## azzih (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Hinfahren würd höchstens was bringen um festzustellen ob die Identität wirklich existiert oder ob das nur geklaut ist oder die Adresse gar nicht existiert. Ansonsten bringt das kaum was, ist er wirklich ein Betrüger macht er die Tür gar nicht erst auf oder direkt vor deiner Nase zu und was willst du dann machen? Klar versteh ich das man gerne die Leute konfrontieren  und dem ********************* vielleicht auch  eins auf die Rübe geben will, aber das nimmt dir Optionen für deine Anzeige und gibt ihm rechtlichen Spielraum.

Und du hast nicht natürlich auch gut verarschen lassen, nimms als Lektion. Mir ist sowas auch schonmal passiert als ich meine Xbox360 verkauft habe und nie Geld gesehen hab. Wurde meine Gutmütigkeit halt auch ausgenutzt, das passiert mir nicht nochmal.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



shadie schrieb:


> Falls ein Identitäsdiebstahl vorliegt machst du da gar nix!
> - Deine Bank hilft dir nicht
> - Die bank des Verkäufers hilft nicht
> - Die Polizei sagt du musst Strafanzeige erstatten, die können da aber auch nix machen
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar deshalb habe ich geschrieben mich würde nicht wundern wenn Name und Adresse gefälscht sind. Trotzdem ist in dem Falle eine Strafanzeige stellen immer noch besser als zuhause Däumchen zu drehen und nix zu machen.


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar deshalb habe ich geschrieben mich würde nicht wundern wenn Name und Adresse gefälscht sind. Trotzdem ist in dem Falle eine Strafanzeige stellen immer noch besser als zuhause Däumchen zu drehen und nix zu machen.



Das stimmt wohl, wirklich hofnung kann ich da jedoch aus eigener erfahrung nicht machen.
Mein Fall wurde letztes jahr ohne Ergebniss geschlossen.

Betrogen wurden insgesamt 56 Leute und das sind nur die Jenigen gewesen, die Anzeige erstattet haben!

Das waren damals einfach mal 19600 € die da kassiert wurden nur mit einem Artikel auf kleinanzeigen in einer Woche.


----------



## DAVlD (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Ich vermute nicht dass die Identität geklaut wurde, es gibt auf Facebook dutzende Bilder von ihm mit seiner Frau und dem Kind, was sich auch mit den Hintergrundgeräuschen der Telefongespräche, die ich mit ihm geführt habe deckt. Der Name ist überall im Internet, auch auf uralten "stillgelegten" Profilen. Bei LinkedIn stehen Informationen, die sich mit denen die er mir gegeben hat decken, Seine IP-Adressen passen laut utrace auch auf seinen Wohnort.

@shadie besonders intelligent ist der mit Sicherheit nicht, ich mein der will mit 40 eine Karriere als Progamer in LoL starten mit <50h spielzeit, auf seinem 300€ komplett PC, in den er eine GTX980Ti eingebaut hat.

welche Informationen muss ich für die Strafanzeige zur Polizei bringen?

Nachtrag:
@shadie er hat aktuell nur 2 billige Artikel in eBay eingestellt.


----------



## shadie (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



DAVlD schrieb:


> Ich vermute nicht dass die Identität geklaut wurde, es gibt auf Facebook dutzende Bilder von ihm mit seiner Frau und dem Kind, was sich auch mit den Hintergrundgeräuschen der Telefongespräche, die ich mit ihm geführt habe deckt. Der Name ist überall im Internet, auch auf uralten "stillgelegten" Profilen. Bei LinkedIn stehen Informationen, die sich mit denen die er mir gegeben hat decken, Seine IP-Adressen passen laut utrace auch auf seinen Wohnort.
> 
> @shadie besonders intelligent ist der mit Sicherheit nicht, ich mein der will mit 40 eine Karriere als Progamer in LoL starten mit <50h spielzeit, auf seinem 300€ komplett PC, in den er eine GTX980Ti eingebaut hat.
> 
> welche Informationen muss ich für die Strafanzeige zur Polizei bringen?




Dann könntest du Glück haben.
Stellt sich dann nur die Frage, hat er Geld ? 
Wenn wenn nicht, dann wirst du nicht alles wiederbekommen.

Welche Infos?
Ich würde alle geben die ich habe 
mailverkehr usw einfach ALLES.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*



DAVlD schrieb:


> Ich vermute nicht dass die Identität geklaut wurde, es gibt auf Facebook dutzende Bilder von ihm mit seiner Frau und dem Kind, was sich auch mit den Hintergrundgeräuschen der Telefongespräche, die ich mit ihm geführt habe deckt. Der Name ist überall im Internet, auch auf uralten "stillgelegten" Profilen. Bei LinkedIn stehen Informationen, die sich mit denen die er mir gegeben hat decken, Seine IP-Adressen passen laut utrace auch auf seinen Wohnort.
> 
> @shadie besonders intelligent ist der mit Sicherheit nicht, ich mein der will mit 40 eine Karriere als Progamer in LoL starten mit <50h spielzeit, auf seinem 300€ komplett PC, in den er eine GTX980Ti eingebaut hat.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich hat die Karte nie existiert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das so einer sich solch eine Karte leisten kann.


----------



## DAVlD (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

er hat mir bilder davon im PCGH-Style geschickt, also zusammen mit seiner emailadresse.

na gut, dann vielen Dank für all eure Antworten. Ich werde noch bis Montag warten ob er antwortet, sonst werde ich ihn anzeigen.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. August 2015)

*AW: Verkäufer anzeigen?*

Bitte die Forenregeln beachten:



> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> 
> ...



-CLOSED-


----------

